# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Eugent Bushpepa - Talent !

## sirena_adria

_Artikull i 29 Tetori 2010 ._ 

*Eugent Bushpepa: Një kafe me prindërit, ma bën ditën e veçantë* 

Edhe pse i lindur me pasionin e tij për muzikën përfshirja në orkestrën e “Top Channel” duket se i ka dhënë mundësinë që të jetë ky që është sot e të bëhet kaq i njohur sa ç’është sot. 

Talent i padiskutueshëm. Kushdo që dëgjon emrin Eugent Bushpepaj do të nxjerrë këto fjalë nga goja. I pëlqen muzika rock, por nuk e ka të vështirë ta provojë veten (siç edhe i ka dhënë provat) edhe në zhanre të tjera muzikore. 

Pas sukseseve në punë dhe disa prezantimeve me radhë ne evente muzikore Eugent Bushpepa momentalisht po merret me përpunimin e një hiti folk, këngë me të cilën kërkon edhe të befasojë publikun shqiptar. Gjatë intervistës së tij, ndër të tjera Bushpepa na rrëfen opinionin e tij mbi festivalet shqiptare, e ndërsa përsa i përket jetës private thekson se është singël.

*Genti përveç angazhimit në “Top Channel” me çfarëdo merreni tjetër?*

Aktualisht jam i angazhuar në sezonin e ri në “Top Channel” dhe njëkohësisht  po mundohem të ndjek studimet për Stomatologji.

*Po për pasionin tuaj çfarë mund të na thoni? Keni ndërmend ndonjë këngë të re?*

Po ne fakt punoj për ripërpunimin e një kënge të re, e cila ka lidhje me folklorin shqiptar, por dua të  mbetet surprizë edhe për pak kohë.

*Genti mund të na thoni pse nuk merrni pjesë në festivalet e tjera, siç është për shembull “Kënga Magjike 2010”?*

Duke qenë se jam i angazhuar në një televizion dhe  që kemi bërë një kontratë kemi zgjedhur që të mos marrim pjesë në festivale, të cilat organizohen nga televizionet e tjera.

*Meqë po flasim për festivalet shqiptare do donin të dinim se cili është opinioni juaj për këto gara muzikore?*

Po marr një shembull: Të flasim për Festivalin Kombëtar. Ai lë shumë për të dëshiruar që nga organizimi, fonia, trajtimi i këngëtarëve, vlerësimi i këngëve dhe deri tek arritjet përfundimtare.

*Po si spektaklin më të arrirë në të gjitha aspektet kë konsideroni?*

Definitivisht “Top Fest”, sidomos pas suksesit të vitit të shkuar. Kryesorja është se ky festival ishte tërësisht “live”, gjë që erdhi si rrjedhojë e një pune profesionale e stafit drejtues të Top Channel dhe veçanërisht drejtuesit artistik Dorian Gjoni. Për mendimin tim festivale të tilla janë vlerësimi më i madh, si për këngëtarët e aftë që këndojnë “live’, ashtu edhe për grupet.

*Jeni shprehur që keni lindur për të bërë muzikë…*

Jam më se i gëzuar që ka njerëz që më vlerësojnë për atë që kam bërë deri më sot. Derisa ekziston një vlerësim i tillë besoj që edhe në të ardhmen do përpiqem të jap maksimumin.

*Sipas jush sa vlerësohet një artist në Shqipëri?* 

Gjithçka varet nga marketingu që i bën vetes një artist në Shqipëri, duke qenë se menaxherët artistikë bien në tregun muzikor me pikatore. Sipas mendimit tim njerëzit që zgjedhin të mos ‘infektohen’ nga komerçi vlerësohen shumë pak.

*Prej datës 1 tetor fundjavat për ju kanë vetëm një emër, “Stage”. Si lindi ideja për ta hapur këtë club?* 

Gjithnjë kam dëshiruar që të kem një lokal, në të cilin luhet muzikë “live”. U desh pak kohë që të krijoja lidhjet e duhura për ta ngritur në këmbë një gjë të tillë, por shtysën dhe ndihmesën kryesore ma dha një miku im i fëmijërisë, Renuar Locaj pa të cilin nuk do ta kisha arritur realizimin e kësaj dëshire.

*Cilët janë miqtë tuaj VIP që takoni më shpesh?*

Kamela Islamaj, Dorian Gjoni, por sikurse unë besoj se nuk e cilësojnë veten si “VIP-a” (qesh).

*Le të ndryshojmë pak temë. Si po shkon jeta private? Vazhdoni të jeni “single”, apo i dashuruar?*

Për çështje zgjedhjeje tani për tani jam single. S’e kam takuar akoma personin e duhur.

*Femra ideale, si duhet të jetë ajo për Gentin?*

Inteligjente dhe e thjeshtë. Gjithsesi më duhet të them që dhe aparenca është detaj i vlefshëm për impaktin e parë.

*Dëshironi që partnerja juaj të jetë person publik, apo njeri i thjeshtë*

E vetmja arsye që do të dëshiroja të ishte person publik është se do arrinte të  kuptonte mjaft mirë situatën në të cilën ndodhem unë në momente të caktuara. Por do më duhet të anoj më tepër tek njeriu i thjeshtë, sepse nganjëherë fama të bën shumë të kompleksuar dhe asnjë nuk do e donte një person të tillë në krah.

*Po ju bezdiseni nga fama?*

Fama ka pjesën pozitive dhe negative të saj. Ndjehesh i vlerësuar kur njerëzit të përshëndesin në rrugë, apo në ambiente të punës dhe të urojnë për punën që po bën. Ndërsa ndjehesh i zhgënjyer kur privohesh, për shkak të mendimeve të kompleksuara që ka rrethi shoqëror, nga gjërat e përditshme që mund të nevojitet t’i bësh si një njeri i thjeshtë, si për shembull daljen për qejf me shoqërinë pa rënë në sy.

*Ju kemi parë gjithmonë me flokë të gjata, kjo sepse i shkon muzikës që bëni, apo sepse jeni përshtatur më së miri me këtë look?*

Kam shumë vite që i mbaj flokët e gjata. Kam tentuar disa herë t’i pres, por t’ju them të drejtën besoj se nuk më shkojnë dhe për këtë nuk eksperimentoj shpesh, pra është çështje look-u.

*Cili ka qenë thashethemi “më i keq” që keni dëgjuar për veten?*

Ju betohem që nuk kam memorizuar asnjë. Mbase, ngaqë nuk u jap shumë rëndësi dhe kohë.


*Çfarë e bën një ditë të veçantë për ju?*

Një kafe me prindërit.

*Kë konsideroni si pengun e jetës tuaj?*

Shkëputja nga Universiteti i Bologna-s

*Për ta mbyllur. Shprehja që përdorni më shumë në jetë?*

“Rock ‘n Roll”.



Nga " Game Over " 

http://vipat.info/eugent-bushpepa-nj...ten-e-vecante/

----------


## sirena_adria

2 PERFORMANCA TE SHKELQYERA TE :


*MASKA E MADHESHTISE - EUGENT BUSHPEPA* 

*TOP FEST 4*

----------


## sirena_adria

*EUGENT BUSHPEPA - STINE DREQI  - TOP FEST 6* 





*VIDEOKLIPI :* 






*Teksti:*

S'them dot lamtumire 
gjithe fajin e ka vjeshta qe kam prane 
sa prane jemi dhe sa larg 

Gjethet vrasin shpirtrat tane 
se gjate nuk na kane pare 
por s'do t'na ndajne 

Ref: 

Dhe humbas mes stines plake 
dhe pres me kot pa fat 
gjithcka shkruajtem te na ndaj 
dhe jo s'do t'kete me neser 
e pamundur te t'tkem prane prape 
se ti ndjenjat hedh 
diku tjeter fle


Nuk shoh tjeter rruge 
me veten flas 
kthehem endrrash prap 
Dhe te them se kam shume mall 

Tashme rruga dimrin fton 
k'te stine jo nuk e njoh 
dhe kerkoj pak zjarr 
mua te me marr 
ne ate bote ku ishim bashke 

Ref: 

Dhe humbas mes stines plake 
dhe pres me kot pa fat 
gjithcka shkruajtem te na ndaj 
dhe jo s'do t'kete me neser 
e pamundur te t'kem prane 
se tashme fle ku tjeter 
horizontet flene 
fle kjo nate e gjate 
qe me kot jo nuk na kane 
dhe shoh qe bashke jo me s'na kane 

Dhe humbas mes stines plake 
dhe pres me kot pa fat 
gjithcka shkruajtem te na ndaj 
dhe jo s'do t'kete me neser 
e pamundur te t'kem prane 
se tashme fle ku tjeter 
horizontet flene 
fle kjo nate e gjate 
qe me kot jo nuk na kane 

S'them dot lamtumire
gjithe fajin e ka
stina qe kam prane
netet blu aty ne i lame

----------


## cool_shqype

duke qene metalisti nr1 ne ballkan e mos te them nje nga me te miret ne bote per momentin 
I UROJ SHENDET DHE MEZI PRES TA DEGJOJ "LIVE".......do te ishte mire te kishte lindur para viteve 80 se tani vetem pak e adhurojne hard rock'un ose metalin
MBI TE GJITHA DUKE E DEGJUAR EDHE ZHANRET E TJERA MUZIKORE QE AI KENDON MUND TE THEM PA FRIKE SE ESHTE I PERKRYER

degjojeni kete..........

----------

sirena_adria (13-09-2015)

----------


## Maqellarjot

Ky eshte diapazoni i zerit dhe talenti i Gentit.  Eshte shume mire qe nuk ka lindur para 80's cool-shqype: Sote per sote eshte shume i vecant. ate here do te kishte humbur ne mes gjiganteve qe sundonin atehere!   per ata qe kan "vesh" musika dhe talenti i vertet nuk eshte kurr jashte mode!

----------

sirena_adria (13-09-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria

*GENTI & LANDI - " CARUSO "* 





*Eugent Bushpepa - Mendoja cdo gje merr fund pa ty (Gjurmet)*

----------


## Maqellarjot

> *GENTI & LANDI - " CARUSO "* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBwtJpxHSW0


Bravo Landi...!  Se paskam degjuar ndo nje here kete versjone "Sirena_adria".  Landi i pershtatet me mire kesaj kenge.  Me pelqeu pothuajseeee, gati gati, sa versjoni im. :shkelje syri:

----------

sirena_adria (06-04-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

> Bravo Landi...!  Se paskam degjuar ndo nje here kete versjone "Sirena_adria".  Landi i pershtatet me mire kesaj kenge.  Me pelqeu pothuajseeee, gati gati, sa versjoni im.


 :buzeqeshje:  shume i bukur ky kuotimi i fundit ! Landi vertet i pershtet mjaft mire kesaj kenge ! 

 Nje nga te shumtat interpretime te Gentit.... ku ai vertet shkelqen !

----------


## Maqellarjot

> shume i bukur ky kuotimi i fundit ! Landi vertet i pershtet mjaft mire kesaj kenge ! 
> 
>  Nje nga te shumtat interpretime te Gentit.... ku ai vertet shkelqen !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l_f7...eature=related


Une e vlersoj shume vocalin dhe nuk impresionohem kollaj por Sot per sote, per mendimin tim ky eshte i pakapshem!  Jo vetm ne shqiperi por ne gjith europen.  Une e ve keta ne 5 vocalistet me te mire ne bote sote per sote.  Ne fact nje nga grupet me te preferuara te miat sot per sote eshte grupi Kamelot(Norvegjez).  Vocalisti i tyre Roy Khan, ka len muziken.  Mendoj se zeri i gentit eshte shume i pershtatshem per muziken e tyre, qe i perket zhanres Rock/metal-gothic-symphonic! Kan nje stil te vecant.

----------

sirena_adria (13-09-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria

Te risjellesh nje nga KENGET ME TE BUKURA  & MJESHTERISHT interpretuar nga Ardit GJEBREA , Hysni ZELA  dhe  grupi  eshte vertet  " Mision " i veshtire .....!

Genti ja del mbane ! 

*Eugent Bushpepa & Landi - " Eja "*

----------


## sirena_adria

A mjafton vetem Talenti ?!   VOKALISTI ME I MIRE aktualisht ! 

_Sikur te shkruanin per te me te miret e kompozicionit e poezise , do kishim pasur edhe me shume kenge perla !_ 

Magji ne cdo kenge, te cdo kohe !!! 





_Dyshe fantastike Genti e Xhoi ! BRAVO !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Sikur te realizonin nje duet se bashku ...... 
_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Sa e vogel kjo skene per YJE si GENTI e Renisi !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Eugent Bushpepa këndon shkëlqyeshëm “Suus” të Rona Nishliut
*
_Janar 2017_

“Suus”, u këndua me një emocion të veçantë nga këngëtari Eugent Bushpepa, mbrëmjen e së shtunës. Ndërsa sot në rrjetet sociale po qarkullon videoja, me komente shumë të fuqishme në lidhje me zërin e këngëtarit, përcjell KultPlus.

Edhe pas pesë vitesh, që nga pjesëmarrja në Eurovision Song Contest, kënga “Suus”, e Rona Nishliut, vazhdon të dëgjohet e këndohet shumë nga shqiptarët dhe jo vetëm. Kësisoj në emisionin Top Show, mbrëmë këngëtari shqiptar Eugent Bushpepa, këndoi fuqishëm këtë këngë, përcjell KultPlus. “Suus”, u këndua me një emocion të veçantë nga Bushpepa, ku tashmë po qarkullon edhe videoja në rrjetet sociale, ku nga shumë njerëz zëri i Eugent Bushpepës, po cilësohet si një zë që të rrëqeth. “Suus”, është kënga që në vitin 2012-të, në Eurovizion e pozicionoi Shqipërinë në vendin e pestë./KultPlus.com

_ (VIDEO ne linkun e meposhtem)_

http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=18931

----------


## sirena_adria

:me kurore:   Sa e bukur eshte kenga shqipe nen interpretimin e Gentit !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nuk ka cilesi qe do me ndalte ta degjoja e ridegjoja serisht kete duet ! BRAVO !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Genti e Renisi do ishin ne tur koncertesh...... nese edhe ne Shqiperi Muzika do funksiononte si kudo neper bote....._

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

